# Smitty pan drain line



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Not sure what they were thinking here, found it above commercial bathroom


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

what exactly is it... a drain for the water heater pop off valve??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, they were thinking it needed a trap, but it's too high.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> what exactly is it... a drain for the water heater pop off valve??


Drain pan for w/h in case it leaks. Most likely t&p is piped into it also.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> Well, they were thinking it needed a trap, but it's too high.


No need to bother with a trap if it's never going to have water in it unless emergency leak, but yes too high and backwards.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Well, they were thinking it needed a trap, but it's too high.


A trap installed correctly would still need a trap primer. If one were installed for this trap it would overflow the pan befoer it drained down the vent.

Too many wrongs in this installation:

Trap outlet too high.:laughing:
No primer. :whistling2:
Tied into a vent. :jester:
Sloped backwards 
Stupid plumber (or DIY'er) :no:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm aware, but they tried.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Even if it needed a trap, which it doesn't on a safe pan. Connecting to a vent from the level below is wrong.

The relief drain in Illinois has to go separately to a hub drain, FD or service sink and be indirect. 

If over a commercial half bath, just drop them through the wall and discharge to the floor with an air gap, let the FD take care of it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

There should be a thread for " plumbing fails"( make it a sticky so you dont have to hunt for it to post to. the original installer needs a new level and to reread some code books...if they were even a real plumber..


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Right or wrong, it would need to be trapped if tied into sanitary.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rwh said:


> Right or wrong, it would need to be trapped if tied into sanitary.


Exactly what I'm saying. At least he read that page in the code book.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rwh said:


> Right or wrong, it would need to be trapped if tied into sanitary.



Well it is........kinda......almost..........

I have seen them tied into a 2" WC wet vent in the vertical with a lav below it. The trap being in the wall with a riser extended into the attic (max 24" from trap to end of riser) then the PVC set to indirect into the riser.

The trap is on the same level, safe from freezing and with an access panel over it.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got a plan on my desk in which the plumbing engineer has an 1-1/2" condensate line dropping into an 1-1/4" lavy tailpiece. Good luck with that.


----------

